# Small Bathroom needs big impact



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All.

I'm new to your forum but have been busily reading up on everything! 

I am in the midst of planning my first annual party and could use an idea or three. I've been busily making props, hit a big score on craigslist when someone was moving and needed to "get rid" of all of their halloween stuff, have been jotting down themes for rooms, and assembling the guest list/invite.

My small guest bathroom will be completely black light oriented and I would like to have a "wow" factor in there. My ideas so far are as follows:


Deep jacuzzi tub that will be partially filled with tonic water
Spiders that glow will be dangling from the vent
2 small shower shelves will each hold one potion bottle of sorts with a glowing item in them

Is that enough? I think I might need something on the other side of the bathroom, possibly on the wall behind the door, on the back of the door or both! Any ideas/comments are greatly appreciated, and I should mention "shoe string budget!"

Thanks in advance,
Venomiss


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Um, with a jacuzzi tub and all the other stuff you're talking about, that doesn't sound small at all. 

Keep in mind that true black lights will cause body fluids to glow as well. Yes, that's what I mean. You will be cleaning like MAD after you see what a bathroom can look like. 

For cheap and easy, use SOUND. I have a portable cd player hooked up to two computer speakers and have it looping a soundtrack. A few years ago it was a woman sobbing that would fade in and out. Last year was insane sounding giggling. 

I hid the whole thing (cd/speakers) up in the air vent and no one could hear it until they shut the door... and it freaked every single person out.  And even if they did figure out where it was. they'd need a ladder and screwdriver to get it to stop.


You could get some cheap glass clings of things like blood splats (saw some at the dollar tree), blood-spattered shower curtain (if you use one - I got a clear plastic one at the dollar store and using latex surgical gloves and red spray paint applied handprints and blood spray to it), a green or blue light inside of cabinets...

I really want this:
ThinkGeek :: LED Faucet Lights


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Um, with a jacuzzi tub and all the other stuff you're talking about, that doesn't sound small at all.
> 
> Keep in mind that true black lights will cause body fluids to glow as well. Yes, that's what I mean. You will be cleaning like MAD after you see what a bathroom can look like.
> 
> ...


That water faucet gig is quite fun!! Oh, and I've tested the blacklights in there and was HORRIFIED at everything. I need to clean clean clean WITH the black light on! ha ha ha

I have also been recently stalking my favorite "Dollar Tree" store. I"m sure the clerks there think I'm nuts popping in once a week to see what's new! ...afterall, it's on the way home! ha ha

The music thing sounds interesting too. As I was typing my original question, I thought, Hmm, my glue sticks glow like the tonic water does. I wonder if I could do a glue stick application of sorts to the back of the door. Don't worry, the door is SHOT and needs replacing anyhow and this would be a good excuse to finally get it done! ha ha. 

Ps, the jacuzzi tub is about regular tub shape and size, just a bit deeper with jets in it! 

-V


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Um, with a jacuzzi tub and all the other stuff you're talking about, that doesn't sound small at all.
> 
> Keep in mind that true black lights will cause body fluids to glow as well. Yes, that's what I mean. You will be cleaning like MAD after you see what a bathroom can look like.
> 
> ...


Your idea/use of sound is verbatim what I would have said. The idea of sitting on the toilet... not being able to move and hearing little creepy kid laughter makes me laugh with evil delight.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

DeadTed, YOU make me laugh with evil delight!! 

I have the same issues as you Venomiss, I even have the jacuzzi tub. But I'm thinking of going the "BATROOM" route this year. All bats. Other than that, not sure what to do though! LOL

Frankie's Girl - I LOVE LOVE that faucet!! But it's the whole thing - I was hoping it just screwed onto your current faucet. My accessories are all the dark oiled bronze so it wouldn't look right.  

Venomiss, if you could rig up some sound like's been suggested, you could hot glue HELP in scraggly letters on the back of the door, that'd be kinda eerie, with the right sound playing.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Jeez, after reading about "Black Light in the Bathroom", that sounds like one more thing I'll pass on.

But this - 
Grim Reaper Ax - Amazing Flocked - Black-Light Poster on eBay.ca (item 250484526666 end time 16-Sep-09 22:08:04 EDT) 

will work.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Last year I had chopped up body parts with a large bloody cleaver, a bloody drippy looking clear shower curtain, white towels with bloody handprints (did I mention the bloody part?)...but the thing that got the most comments was the sound-activated spider that dropped down when they closed the door (it was behind the door on the wall). They said it almost scared the u-know-what out of them....   

This year I'm gonna do a spider den....I think the white spider egg sacks will glow nicely under your black lights....


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Jeez, after reading about "Black Light in the Bathroom", that sounds like one more thing I'll pass on.
> 
> But this -
> Grim Reaper Ax - Amazing Flocked - Black-Light Poster on eBay.ca (item 250484526666 end time 16-Sep-09 22:08:04 EDT)
> ...


Too gross for ya? I was wondering how it might look 1/2 way through the party....I'll never go in there again! LOL Maybe the black light isn't such a good idea in the bathroom!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Depending on the theme around the house--I would say a shower curtain could live'n it up- black or deep red, etc. I have seen some that are white with black scroll designs that are in fashion right now. Candles are the best way to give a creepy mood- in halloween votives--or in lanterns. They will give off shadows--Home Goods is a great place to find stuff like this....Good Luck!


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Depending on the theme around the house--I would say a shower curtain could live'n it up- black or deep red, etc. I have seen some that are white with black scroll designs that are in fashion right now. Candles are the best way to give a creepy mood- in halloween votives--or in laterns. They will give off shadows--Home Goods is a great place to find stuff like this....Good Luck!


I"m afraid a bit of "mish-mash" theme. Well, each room will have it's own idea with something from the next room tied into it if that makes ANY sense at all! I'm second guessing the blacklight in the bathroom idea now, though I like a spooky shower curtain idea.

...the "bloody, did I mention bloody" stuff might be a bit gory for me. I'm not "cutesy halloween" but not gory either. A nice in between! ha!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Keep in mind that true black lights will cause body fluids to glow as well. Yes, that's what I mean. You will be cleaning like MAD after you see what a bathroom can look like.



Yeah, be careful with that. I learned the hard way when I tried making a haunted house effect by covering the furniture with white sheets and using black light. Use new sheets! Especially if you are an "active" college student like I was those years ago!   I should have tried the black light effect before guests arrived.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Ooops, the system was acting up and I didn't realize the reply posted again.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

How about the shower music from psycho, with home made blood dripping all over the tub?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Did it again! Sorry.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Venomiss;712883.... I'm second guessing the blacklight in the bathroom idea now said:


> I agree, Venomiss, I don't think the black light is going to be a great idea for the bathroom...you know I remember---- Target usually has bathroom items, like hand towels, shower curtain/hooks, bath mats with skeletons, etc. Maybe that's too cutsie? I am sure they will have something nice in this year. They ALWAYS has great stuff that can work for Halloween....hope that helps.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

perhaps some spider egg sacks as well. Excellent for small spaces. 

I have to ask are you having small children or drunk people at your party? If so you might want to rethink the water idea in the jaccuzi as someone could even drown...... small kids will be attracted to the water when they are going potty and well we all know drunk people. 
Now having said that if you are going to do water in it because everyone will be safe and sound then you could do floating candles (pumpkins or leaves) etc.

You could write creepy messages with lipstick on the mirror ... nothing too gory necessarily.

put some caution tape around the outside of the toilet tank and top?

I often sit decorations on the back of my tank too (stuff that is washable of course) pumpkins or candles.

You can find bathmats and soap dispensers that are halloween themed for the sink and towels and washcloth sets as well. So much you can do for a small space.


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Halloweenie1 said:


> I agree, Venomiss, I don't think the black light is going to be a great idea for the bathroom...you know I remember---- Target usually has bathroom items, like hand towels, shower curtain/hooks, bath mats with skeletons, etc. Maybe that's too cutsie? I am sure they will have something nice in this year. They ALWAYS has great stuff that can work for Halloween....hope that helps.


Oh, no no no, not too cute! In fact, I have orange/black towels as well as spider towels for the room already. 

And for whomever posted about the kids/drunks (sorry, forget who at the moment) No kids will be there and the adults? Well...there may be some booze. hahahahaha. The tonic water will only fill about 1" of the tub actually, but I think I'll nix the black light bathroom idea and go with spiders/ghosts and someone mentioned egg sacks. I assume I'll find a "how to" on that one somewhere on the other threads? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

We put a Mrs. Bates "prop" in the tub with a knife in her hand. Then we arrange a blond wig and pink nightgown in bottom of tub with lots of blood. Looks like the scene from Psycho. Then we put a strobe light in bottom of tub, gives it an eerie effect, at least till someone turns the lights on. Love the idea of spider sacs and doing the drop down spider. Might try that this year instead. Music in the vent is pretty cool too.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I probably have the worlds smallest guest bathroom. It is not much bigger than an airplane bathroom (not kidding). I completely fill it with spiders. On the walls, ceiling, spider egg sacks. Last year I put one of those silly dropping spiders on the ceiling above the toilet. It scared the crap (literally) out of people. It totally creeps people out. I even had some people who would not use that bathroom because of all of the spiders, so I always make sure one of the other bathrooms upstairs is "guest ready" (read clean!).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you might want a large body skeleton to display in the corner, chained or not with snakes, spiders and rat in certain places. blood splats are must and yes fading screaming, laughters, or what ever that floats your boat is a must. Love the black lights idea.

I am with Venomiss I, too is in between cutest and gory stuff. Much much gory becomes bit too tacky. But that is just me.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

*bathroom ideas*

My bathroom is also very small. I fill it with spiders and tape a glow stick to the back of the toilet. It looks like the toilet is radio active. Lol


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Also have a tiny bathroom.

Just figured out what to do this year... it's a Butcher Shop. Got a cheapy sign from Dollar Tree...

Got some painter's dropcloth plastic (the really thin, filmy stuff) from the dollar store that will be hung in strips from the ceiling down the hallway to the bathroom. Guests will have to push through it to get to the door.

Inside, red lightbulbs. Black plastic hung from the ceiling on the walls (dollar store table cloths). Dollar store severed hands and feet scattered about on the counters with blood splatter (clings) on the mirror. 

A super grow bloody skeleton (got at Michaels $2) that grows to be at least 2-3 feet long in the tub, with a bloody shower curtain. Severed head hanging by its hair from the shower head. A "bloody" handtowel (will use acrylic paint to stain a new white towel) to dry their hands, and a garland of knives will hang across the mirror. 

Sounds will be chainsaws, sharpening knives and maybe even some jaunty "musak" like what is played in grocery stores.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

BevAnn said:


> I'm thinking of going the "BATROOM" route this year. All bats. Other than that, not sure what to do though! LOL


Im in the exact same boat! My 12 yr old fell in love with the Batroom idea and I admit I did too but other than hanging/displaying bats what else can we do? I think I'll try to make a batroom sign for the door.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

My hall bath is a "batroom" every year. It's pretty small as well. I used to go overboard with the bats, but now I kinda tone it down since I do have 3 demon spawn that use that bathroom regularly.














































I made this sign for the door out of one of those plastic molded wall decorations and a piece of pink foam:


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

AWESOME bathroom Ghostess, I especially love the scalloped border.


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Great "batroom" pics! I think I saw someone posted something about red lights too. I think I'll pick up some red or green lights and pop them in the fixtures. I finally decided on a costume (black dress with red underneath) so I'll be "black widow" or something to that effect. 

I saw lowes had a black widow dropping spider and I have the PERFECT vent to hang it from in the bathroom!  ...it's a start anyhow!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghostess said:


> My hall bath is a "batroom" every year. It's pretty small as well. I used to go overboard with the bats, but now I kinda tone it down since I do have 3 demon spawn that use that bathroom regularly.


Very nice work...love it!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

It's not much, but this is what I did for my Halloween party last year:










Hard to tell from the photo, but there were bloody handprints on the mirror. I imagine it was awkward for males to use the restroom with the killer from _Scream_ staring down at them 

Judging from other's photos and ideas, I really need to step it up with my bathroom decor!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

I really like the rope lighting in your bathroom, v_gan... it casts a really eerie mood! (I am sure the guys were feelin' weird with the Scream dude gazing upon them...lol)


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> For cheap and easy, use SOUND. I have a portable cd player hooked up to two computer speakers and have it looping a soundtrack. A few years ago it was a woman sobbing that would fade in and out. Last year was insane sounding giggling.
> 
> I hid the whole thing (cd/speakers) up in the air vent and no one could hear it until they shut the door... and it freaked every single person out.  And even if they did figure out where it was. they'd need a ladder and screwdriver to get it to stop.


I love you.


Me thinks the bath panel is easily removed, and that an old tape player on autoreverse will be easy to source and use 

My bathroom has always been a letdown to me, but I think I have just become insipred!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I need to get it in gear decorating my bathroom.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I also started the Bat Room, the inspiration was from looking at Ghostess' pictures. I never decorated my bath room before, just had not gotten that far yet. Now it gets decorated for halloween & xmas. I hang bats all over the wall & ceiling, those cheap plastic scene setter ones.

I also hang some small bats from the ceiling. I have a black pumpkin shower curtain, & hang black netting around the shower curtain & I use blue lights in there. Next year 2010 I'm gonna focus more on polishing up my bath rooms & making them a bit more spifee.

I guess the idea really got started when the kids started coming through the house & needed to use the bathroom, thats when the idea sparked to start doing something with it, then came Deanna's pictures with great ideas. I love what she does to the other bathroom, where the skeleton is in the tub with what looks like a bubble bath,........didn't that skeleton have a bath cap on too!?lol


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I hid the whole thing (cd/speakers) up in the air vent and no one could hear it until they shut the door... and it freaked every single person out.  And even if they did figure out where it was. they'd need a ladder and screwdriver to get it to stop.
> 
> I really want this:
> ThinkGeek :: LED Faucet Lights


I am stealing your "music in the vent" idea...genius!
And I just bought the led sink light 

Thanks!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Frankie's Girl, you stole my idea! And now I feel like I am copying you since you posted first! LOL I am also having the Butcher Shoppe in one of my bathrooms. This will be in my master bath. It is a pretty good sized room with a corner jetted tub. I bought the Butcher Shoppe sign from Dollar Tree and four different blood clings---band and food prints and two kinds of spatters. I also picked up a hatchet with blood gel in the blade there. I have double sinks in a long wooden vanity. I haven't decided what to do with the large plate mirror. Each sink has a four light wall sconce above it and I am leaning toward colored (red) bulbs in them. The ceiling light can't be changed since it is one of the weird ones with the small energy star plug in thingys. I guess I could cover it with red saran wrap for effect. 

I also picked up a gory doctor costume at a Resale Shop for only a few bucks. I haven't figured out how to add the photos, but here is a link to one I found on the web.
Zombie Doctor Plus Size Adult Costume - Adult Costumes
The one that I bought didn't have the mask, but that is okay for the price. Plus this is a butcher shop room. 

I am placing the costume in the corner tub (maybe on a shower stool or just draped across the back ledge. I also picked up some severed gory feet at Dollar Tree.

At the same thrift store I bought a gauze head that is covered with bloody gauze and has a huge rat on it. It will be dropped in there someplace, too. 

The Dollar Tree was out of the severed hands, but I hope to find some. Plus, I have numerous other mask heads and hands that can add to the butcher effect.

I think I will look for chainsaw recordings for in there.

Oh yeah, I have some torn creepy cloth from DT.

All in all, I think this will be hit.

The other bathroom will be a Bat Room. It is a long bath that has a large glass shower that is the size of the old bathtub area. I will hang the Walgreen's vampire bat in the shower and have a lighted bat and various other bats to hang and sit around. It also has a large five light wall sconce and I may replace the lights with blue or purple bulbs. I don't want the black lights. LOL

I am getting so excited with all the planning. I went back to the same thrift store today and they have more stuff added today again. I picked up a few more items. They are SOOOOOOO cheap.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

you could always use the black party lights that aren't the ones that cause things to glow that's what I used in my bathroom last year and often you can get them for a dollar or so at walmart.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

You are not alone...in the bathroom! How about making it appear that you are being watched? Eyes (clings) everywhere - walls, floors (those eyes through the vents clings are great), ceiling. I have done this in the past and it really freaks people out. use dim lighting, such as candles only or replace regular bulbs with flicker bulbs (love those things). Put some glowing/blinking lights behind a sheer shower curtain (tattered of course) and hide a CD player that is looping some heavy breathing or wheezing. Oh, and try one of those motion-sensor laugh boxes right beside the toilet. Nothing is more unnerving than to hear creapy laughter when you pull your pants down. This is my favorite bathroom theme and I have used it (with variations, of course) many times. I always have 1 'safe' undecorated bathroom for the kiddies of course. And don't forget to stash some sort of motion sensor novelty (whatever you have) that make a loud sound inside your medicine cabinet so as to embarrass the snoopy guests (we all get them). That's always fun!
This is actually my first post here. I have been reading and stealing ideas from you all for about a year now, but never took the time to post before (lazy, I guess). you guys are brilliant and Iappreciate all your amazing ideas!

Oh! I started a similar post and "lost" it halfway thru. So if someone finds a half-written, unedited post similar to this one floating around - Sorry, my bad!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

'Eyes' is an awesome idea!!! oh dang it!!! now I want to change themes!! oh oh oh wait I'll do the eyes in the master bath!! hehehe 
Thanks!!


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchie Woman said:


> I am stealing your "music in the vent" idea...genius!
> And I just bought the led sink light
> 
> Thanks!!!


...and it arrived yesterday. It is awesome...big impact and "cool factor" for $20.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw a prop on Halloweenasylem.com that was of a demonic girl that can be put on a wall or ceiling. Creepy as hell. If you combined her with a hiden sound effect up in the air vent it would be over the top combined with the tub and all.


----------



## Venomiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Okay, I'll just tell you all right now that I'm stealing EVERYONE'S ideas for "years to come!" ha ha ha. I am such a dork that I keep "an idea file" stashed so when I run across things or randomly think of them, I jot it down and reference it for next year. Some ideas stick, some don't. 

I like the "eyes" thing too, and the medicine cabinet motion activated something or other sounds fun as well! Sink light I found as well online for $20 and I'm still looking for flicker lights. Anyone know a good reputable source? I have those small ended lights, maybe they are called "candelabra" lights? Not sure. Need to "regular" sized end ones too, one for the hallway and one for the porch light at the front door.


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spider Bathroom Idea - Added Effect*

I'm thinking of the spider bathroom idea as well for my guest bath. For an added effect I'm going to hang black or gray thread from the ceiling in the hallway and on the bathroom door frame (which ever color is most invisible in the light) and when my guests head down the hall or pass through the bathroom door their face will brush against the thread making them feel like they walked through a spider web. It's really creepy especially when you see that small room filled with spiders. I wouldn't put the thread in the bathroom or near the toilet however... someone might...well...miss the target so to speak....


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*last year*

We cut down small trees (undergrowth) or branches that were just tall enough to wedge against the walls in the bathroom and canopy over the ceiling. We had trees all the way around the bathroom. Then we hung bats and spiders in the trees. We had a couple of sound activated monsters hidden in the jungle too. Then we took one of those candy dish bowls that has the hand that grabs at you when activated and put the toilet paper in the bowl. We also had some sound activated skulls on the back of the toilet. We used the cheap party black light bulbs in the ceiling fan to cast of an eerie glow. The trees were a huge hit and other than a bunch of dead leaves to clean up after wards, it was easy to do. I know I have pics somewhere. IF I can find them, I will post them.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Venomiss said:


> Great "batroom" pics! I think I saw someone posted something about red lights too. I think I'll pick up some red or green lights and pop them in the fixtures. I finally decided on a costume (black dress with red underneath) so I'll be "black widow" or something to that effect.
> 
> I saw lowes had a black widow dropping spider and I have the PERFECT vent to hang it from in the bathroom!  ...it's a start anyhow!


I was a black widow a few years back and had a blast with it. Try this: using spirit gum (in with the halloween make up at the stores) glue those little plastic spiders on you. I did one on my cheek and one just below my clavical. I had a little girl who just couldn't stop staring at the spiders, it was too cute. lol


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned it, but what about a floating led pool/hot tub light, green or red to simulate a bubbling cauldron with the jets going and lights off. Might be cool.


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

I love everyone's bathroom ideas. I never thought abut decorating the bathroom before. My favorite idea is the spider bathroom. I know lots of people, one of my friend in particular, that hates spiders. Hehe...... One idea I just thought of was making it look like there is a killer behind the shower curtain like its going stab you like in Psycho or has a chainsaw or something.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

i have been sooooo inspired by this thread I'm not sure how to thank everyone! Since ya'll are so creative, perhaps you can help me... My theme is Nightmare before Xmas meets the Haunted Mansion, and the ONLY time people will be INSIDE the house is for the Bathroom, so I wanted to creep it up a bit with some haunted mansion type of stuff... Its a VERY tiny bathroom, no shower or tub. It's really a half bath. We CANNOT use real candles at ALL. Last year a drunk person no one knew showed up and broke the candle, and we had glass and wax EVERYWHERE for weeks. I have Black Towels, and I was thinking of trying to find some "ghost" audio (I really dig the audio idea... Will SURELY scare a few people).

I'm at a LOSS for what else to do though. I can't stress TINY enough, but I want it to be memorable, like the rest of our party will be. OH and BTW, the walls are seafoam Green (Not my house so I can't paint the walls!) obviously I don't have a lot of $$ to spend, but I'm sure yall will be able to help me figure something out!

To Prevent people from wandering the house, we'll have a Bloody Curtain Blocking off the rest of the House with a sign that reads "The Ghostly Residents are Restless and Ask you to KEEP OUT!"

my search for audio continues... And also my search for my missing ipod shuffle to put the audio ON!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

I took cheap black garbage bags and cut then so they were HUGE... then taped them together and covered every wall in my house. The bathroom was the best, hidden walls that people hid behind and scared the girls who were trying to apply makeup.. black lights above the mirror that was smeared with karo syrup and red food coloring hand prints. I took black light lipstick to the mirror with a deadly poem, as well as black light paint on the wall opposite the mirror... Major hit that year!!!
Last year i did the black walls again, only spread cob webs all over the ceiling and floor, then threw dollar tree fake leaves and spiders all around...

This year.. not sure.. bigger OLDER house with a huge front porch, yard, TALL windows.. thinking the hanging man for sure!!!


----------



## brittlikestoscare (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a really small bathroom. It's not blacklight oriented but we heard a scream every time someone went in there. The trick is that the first thing you see when you open the bathroom door is the mirror and hence the reflection in the mirror = instant scream. The shower curtain has a pocket that contains a sound/motion sensitive scream maker (bought at Kmart I think). The bloody hand prints on the tile are children's bath paint we got at Target. The blood red water in the tub was children's bath water color changer that we also got at Target. The whole set up is about $30 max. And thank you Skellycat for the bloody towels- we will be adding those this year


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

My bathroom is also just a half/ bath (4'x6'), not much room to decorate but it still freaked out a couple of guests. All I did was smear the word "REDRUM"on the mirror with fake blood and a couple of handprints. Put some PVC candles out,drinking and flames DO NOT MIX. And had my ipod stuck under the sink on loop with little external speakers (1"x3") playing the twins from "The Shining" and some audio from BIOSHOCK , just loud enough so you could hear but not figure out were it came from. The mirror was just a framed mirror so I made a "never ending" case for it ( not sure what its called but you take a mirror and that mirrored film for autos and make a two way "never ending" hole in the wall) so that when they look around for the sound they open up the mirror and find the hole. And up in the corner of the ceiling on the door side was a Demon ( stuffed animal monkey with horns and latex added to its face, didn't look the greatest but he did his job), that in the dim light you didn't see right away. One guest said it freaked her out so much that she had to hurry up and get out of there, my work was justified.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's one I've always wanted to try (but haven't gotten to yet): I have a tiny powder room that really only gets used by guests. I thought of calling it the 'Lunatic's Lavatory' and hanging misc. mirrors (brought in from all over the house) and hanging/leaning them all over, but at different angles so that they are crooked. The water faucet would have a constant drip (mess with the washer). The light bulbs would be replaced with red and there would be 2 strobe lights flashing at different speeds - this will cause a very disoriented feeling. There would be, hidden in the vent, insane laughter, alternating with incoherent mumblings such "I'm not crazy...they deserved what they got.." or whatnot. On the open shelving and inside the medicine cabinet I would place old prescription bottles (empty or filled with m&ms) with phony medicine labels intended for the insane (I would have to research these, as I am not actually insane) and maybe syringes from the toy dept.
The idea is to make the guest feel disoriented and as if they could possibly their mind. Again, I haven't actually applied this theme - it's just an idea. I'd love to hear any additions to this theme because I think I'm gonna do this next year. Highball, I think your 'never-ending mirror' would work great in this bathroom!


----------



## booboojstn (Sep 19, 2009)

I love when people go all out for Halloween, even to include the bathroom! So cool!

I've had a lot of sales over at etsy for my Halloween soaps - dirt scented severed fingers are the most popular ones. I've made a few that resemble fingers dripping with blood - a customer of mine had taken them and placed them sticking out from a hand towel. Each member of her family that went in jumped! lol 

I also have a customer with a insatiable love of Elvis (she swears he's alive and will visit her any day now....lol...We made the fingers, and added whipped "peanut butter" soap on the tips.... 

Not looking to push my stuff, but if anyone wants to check them out: Freakish Finger Soap - Great for Halloween by ajsweetsoap on Etsy

Sometimes it's the littlest detail that gives the biggest effect.


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a small detail, but I read somewhere that somehow attaching strands of fishing line to the ceiling and letting them hang at face-level is a novel way to make guests feel as if they're walking through spiderweb.


----------

